# Wheel/tire combo's for lowered 66 GTO



## Gas-Tires-Oil (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm new to the forum so not quite sure where to find everything yet. I've got a 1966 hard top that I just put 2" drop spindles and 2" lowered rear springs. I was surprised what a difference it made. Now I'm looking to see what other people are running for wheel/tire combo's. I don't have air ride so I want to go as big and cool as I can without rubbing (at least very minimal in turns). I'm sure there must be several of you out there that have done this so I'd like to hear what styles, sizes and offsets work for you. Thanks in advance! If you have pics that would be very cool!


----------

